
On giving Tuesday, buy a VPS and give to open source - lsc
https://prgmr.com/blog/2017/11/23/thanksgiving-donation.html
======
lsc
I know it is a promotion, rather than a discussion, but I think that sort of
thing is acceptable here, and it is corporate charity in support of causes
that are popular here.

I do find the idea of self interested corporate charity to be an interesting
one; I think it can be available social good if done right. Prgmr benefits
from good open source software, but you could argue that society in general
does, too.

~~~
sn
So back in 2009 apparently I talked about funding models for open source
[http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6808/2](http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6808/2)
I hadn't conceived of a Credo-style business model
[http://www.credomobile.com/](http://www.credomobile.com/) at that time but it
would be really nice if it had legs.

